# Central Lock control module.... pretty much toast.



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok. My central lock control module has pretty much given up on me. I lost the functions of the following. 
Door locks
Windows 
top
wind splitter
trunk release
gas cap release
AND the module will not even connect in VAGCOM
What I need to know is THE FOLLOWING: can a COUPE control module be re-coded to work in my Roadster.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Central Lock control module.... pretty much toast. (225TTRoadster)*

They have different numbers, don't know if it works let us know.
Pics from my water damaged clcm


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

more details on when/how yours took a **** would be great. 
I have now lost the use of my power windows completely now. AND I decided to unplug the connectors on my lunch one by one to check for corroded pins etc... and now my car will not start. I suspect the immo came into play. 
EDIT: also the loss of this stuff is what you would lose with a dead CLCM correct? 
AND 
the CLCM in the roadster IS under the panel the top sits on, on the pass. side right (the one that does NOT say BOSE)? 


_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 9:51 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

i see you have a roadster. i remember coming across a post about this problem. search for it. something like water getting in and soaking the module somewhere at the back area where the convertible top is.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (raidendb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raidendb* »_i see you have a roadster. i remember coming across a post about this problem. search for it. something like water getting in and soaking the module somewhere at the back area where the convertible top is.

tried searching. did not come up with much. If my CLCM does not connect to VAGCOM at all could it have triggerd my immobilizer? 
PS: the car no longer starts. Has plenty of power but NO CRANK.


----------



## bradwhite (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Central Lock control module.... pretty much toast. (225TTRoadster)*

You'll need a new module. These are usually available only form a dealer. Mine was part # 8N7 962 267A (01 225 Roadster) $339
Easy to just swap in...no reprogramming was necessary in my case.
Most importantly is you must fix the cause which is clogged drain hoses. If you don't, you will be repeating this repair.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Central Lock control module.... pretty much toast. (bradwhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradwhite* »_You'll need a new module. These are usually available only form a dealer. Mine was part # 8N7 962 267A (01 225 Roadster) $339
Easy to just swap in...no reprogramming was necessary in my case.
Most importantly is you must fix the cause which is clogged drain hoses. If you don't, you will be repeating this repair.

Dealer told me $420.... fIN THIEVES!!!!!!


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Central Lock control module.... pretty much toast. (225TTRoadster)*

YAY!!! Brand new from another dealer for $280 + tax


----------



## bradwhite (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Central Lock control module.... pretty much toast. (225TTRoadster)*

What a bargain!


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Central Lock control module.... pretty much toast. (bradwhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradwhite* »_What a bargain!

yea not exactly a passable deal. Was going to need one anyway cause mine wouldn't even connect to VAGCOM. So at least THAT took a tad bit of stress off me.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

UPDATE: installed new module. Car starts. everything is back to normal again. 
old module was held together by silicone. It was so water damaged that the CKT board was melted.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

sorry work had me tied up and I just got back to this thread, but as you learned yes it's the passenger rear under the top, put a ziplock bag over it this time to protect it. Also you can pick CLCM up used for about $100. You can recode them yourself with a VagCom, but if you have an imobilizer it's easier to buy a used one and take it to the dealer for install and programming.
Glad you got it all worked out.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_sorry work had me tied up and I just got back to this thread, but as you learned yes it's the passenger rear under the top, put a ziplock bag over it this time to protect it. Also you can pick CLCM up used for about $100. You can recode them yourself with a VagCom, but if you have an imobilizer it's easier to buy a used one and take it to the dealer for install and programming.
Glad you got it all worked out.

right but would one out of a COUPE have worked? I had a local guy offer me one for $50







... 
Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## WishiWasRWD (Oct 13, 2015)

What dealers did you guys use?
I know this is an old post, but my local dealer quoted me $1600!
I called another in PA randomly and got quoted $620. Obviously the prices are all over the map. Any help finding one of these under $500 would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

WishiWasRWD said:


> What dealers did you guys use?
> I know this is an old post, but my local dealer quoted me $1600!
> I called another in PA randomly and got quoted $620. Obviously the prices are all over the map. Any help finding one of these under $500 would be greatly appreciated.


Your best bet is to look for someone parting out a TT and getting a hopefully good used one. If not, you can take the part number and search different websites for the best price. If you're in the Northeast, there are quite a few "Pull it yourself" lots that you could search. LKQ part yards could be searched. Just takes a little time if you're trying to avoid buying one brand new from the dealer.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I just ordered a used All Road unit after reading this post:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7177558-CCM-Comfort-Control-Module

It was $30 on ebay including shipping. I'll post my results in a fresh thread.


----------



## WishiWasRWD (Oct 13, 2015)

lite1979 said:


> I just ordered a used All Road unit after reading this post:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7177558-CCM-Comfort-Control-Module
> 
> It was $30 on ebay including shipping. I'll post my results in a fresh thread.


Did the exact same thing this morning.


----------



## pneffkell (Jul 8, 2015)

Just had the same issue with my roadster. Its a second car so I was able to be patient and wait for one to come up on ebay. The roadster versions are very hard to find. There is one junk yard that has one in Kansas City. 
I got lucky and found on ebay yesterday for a really good price.


----------



## pneffkell (Jul 8, 2015)

Just so you know. One just popped up on ebay today for a good price. They go quick


----------



## ne2i (Jan 4, 2004)

I used one out of a coupe. The top doesn't work so I took a look at the differences. they have a different relay setup. So I just swapped relays around on the board
No dice. Its hardcoded as a coupe and won't work for the roadster....
Found one in europe that worked fine for the roadster but they use a different frequency for the key fobs. 
I just ordered one from the UK and it worked fine.....


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

ne2i said:


> I used one out of a coupe. The top doesn't work so I took a look at the differences. they have a different relay setup. So I just swapped relays around on the board
> No dice. Its hardcoded as a coupe and won't work for the roadster....
> Found one in europe that worked fine for the roadster but they use a different frequency for the key fobs.
> I just ordered one from the UK and it worked fine.....



Make sure you reprogram it... The Coupe and Roadster values are off by 16. 

Decoder I made:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/755737/AudiTT/index.html

This gives you the value to put in your CCM with VAGCOM software.


----------

